# Homemade carbon bits...would you buy?



## miketrackman (Sep 27, 2005)

So ive been contemplating a project. I want to make aftermarket homemade carbon bits for variouse bike parts like rear der cage and fr der cage, end plugs and comp mounts and bottle cages and whatever else I can think of that is not a structural bike element. The carbon I would get from DragonPlate.com. Now my question is would you consider buying parts like these on ebay at pretty cheap rate. If im going to make the investment in ordering the carbon and epoxy glue and cut some metal guides and invest my time in this I may want to sell some of my projects. Is this of intereset to anyone? If so let me know And i will keep you updated on my project. If anyone has any experience working with Dragonplate please let me know. Show me some of your projects for insperation. Thanks
MIke


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Why Ebay?*



miketrackman said:


> So ive been contemplating a project. I want to make aftermarket homemade carbon bits for variouse bike parts like rear der cage and fr der cage, end plugs and comp mounts and bottle cages and whatever else I can think of that is not a structural bike element. The carbon I would get from DragonPlate.com. Now my question is would you consider buying parts like these on ebay at pretty cheap rate. If im going to make the investment in ordering the carbon and epoxy glue and cut some metal guides and invest my time in this I may want to sell some of my projects. Is this of intereset to anyone? If so let me know And i will keep you updated on my project. If anyone has any experience working with Dragonplate please let me know. Show me some of your projects for insperation. Thanks
> MIke


You can post pictures of your stuff at http://weightweenies.starbike.com/ for free and psot free ads. You will find a larger group over there that might be interested in what you might fabricate. Althought to interest that group it better be stronger, lighter and functionally better performance. Pick at least two or three of the just mentioned.


----------



## pakratt99 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Why use pre formed sheets???*

I have quite a bit of experiance making parts for Motorcycles using carbon fiber and I wonder why you would buy pre formed sheets. I can see where these sheets have their advantages for certain flat parts, but for anything with a shape you really need to make a mold and either cold press the fiber or vac bag it. I have made fairings, gas tanks, and other non load bearing parts like heel guards for motorcycles along with some structural parts like frame support sections for race motorcycles and all of these were made with a form mold and vac bagging the parts. I can easily make parts with a gloss finish that is better than most parts I have seen on the market and cf is really so easy to work with that I have looked at making a full bicycle frame before, but the mold would be a pain......


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

good companies start somewhere. Often one's garage...

you'll end up giving away a lot of time and product for your testing phase.
the hardest side of a buissnes to build is the reputation.

where is a good sourse of info on working with carbon fiber?

i've thought about building my own shoes and perhaps a trailer...


----------

